# 88-year-old liquor store owner who shot alleged thief no ‘little old lady’



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nypost.com/2020/06/20/liquor-store-owner-88-who-shot-alleged-thief-no-little-old-lady/


----------

